# Levitation TM Fountek FW168/ Vifa BC25SG15



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

Posting this up here for the folks that don't get over to PE's boards










To test how the FW168 would sound with a different tweeter than the SB29RDCN I decided to combine it with a dome tweeter for the surrounds I built for my HT setup. My list price target was to keep the driver cost to below $150.00 in drivers for the pair. I built the enclosures out of old Yamaha speaker cabs I bought off of Ebay for $25.00 and some cherry wood boards that I bought for $20.00 again off Ebay. Total cost for drivers and crossover parts is around $220.00.

So what do you get for your $220.00 spent? Well it's a 10 liter bookshelf speaker that measures very close to the simulated FR below. To Quote Mike Z from today's listening session when he found out they'll be used for surround duty "That's a Shame that's what that is". I think they're a great sounding speaker that can be built on a decent budget so hopefully others will give them a try.

Take it easy
Jay

http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=224505


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Good looking speaker project! Objectively speaking is this combination better than the original? Or is it too soon to really tell which sound you prefer? I like to see a little experimentation, because it opens up options for others, and allows for a little more individuality with a project, and that really is at the core of DIY.

Any idea why I'm so thirsty?


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. Yeah it's definitely better than the original. http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/speaker-systems/home-speaker-systems/ns-5290/?mode=model The woofer ran full range, the crossover consisted of an electrolytic cap on the tweeter, the speaker was sealed with no damping material. I added damping and bracing side to side and front to back for the portions of the cab that I kept.

Here's comments from the listening session where I wanted feedback on what to do to them before Dayton:

"Thanks to Jay for luggin' em down to me casa for a listen today.

I will say they are devastating for very short money. Musical, with great dynamic impact and strong overall bass even if it does miss the bottom octave.

I did expect them to be a bedroom speaker, or at least a kids room, but it is a dang shame they are sitting as surrounds. They meet my 10x rule and would hang with anything $1500-$2000 in the 6" bookshelf world.

They resolve plenty of information, and the little vifa tweeter is a real mind-blower. Smooth and extended.

More importantly they represent everything this hobby is about. Jay took a pair of old, beat up speakers, and required the cabinets to a usable form, added high WAF with the baffles, and they sound great!

What's "wrong" with them? Nothing. I really think Jay balanced his compromises well and for every flaw, there are two strengths. Well done.

Here are the measurements:

https://picasaweb.google.com/OSAcous...KiotaLk_rXhwE#"\



If you're asking if I like it better than the pairing of the SB29RDCN with the FW168 I have with the ruinations the answer is also yes and why I'm working on Rev 2 of the ruinations using a vifa DX25 tweeter.










Take it easy
Jay


----------

